# I believe in God, He is REAL to me!



## Roseman (Mar 11, 2009)

I accept and profess that the Universe and all of creation that we know of, operates on tens of thousands of PRINCIPLES and LAWS that most of the educated are aware of and we easily accept as facts. 

Some examples of these Laws and Principles are the Law of Gravity, for instance. Our planets revolve around the sun, and are held in absolute perfect positions, or they would just fly off into outer space or collide into each other. If we throw a baseball upward into the air, it will return on a downward path that is perfect in relationship to the path it traveled upward. That ball will obey that law.

There is the Law of Procreation. A sperm has to be delivered to and enter the egg at a perfect precise time, to make a new born. Us pot growers know Male Pollen has to enter the female flower at a perfect time to make a new flower.

The Law of CAUSE AND AFFECT, or the Law of CAUSE and EFFECT. We all accept that when we throw a rubber ball on the concrete walkway, that it will bounce back up in a pre-determined direction.. We know the law of Physics if we shoot pool. AND If we line up a standing stack of Dominoes, and push the first one over, the remaining Dominoes will also tumble over. Most of us accept as fact, what goes around, comes around, OR What comes around, goes around, be it a bad cold, or gossip or whatever. IF we strike a person with a harmful blow, the most normal and natural reaction is for that person to strike us back. It's a natural Law. Many of us that are older and wiser also have learned that if we throw a piece of chewing gum on the concrete walkway, we will eventually live to step on a piece of chewing gum thrown on the sidewalk. If we cheat on our spouse, well, we all know what happens. We call it KARMA, or REAP WHAT WE SEW, or the Law of Cause and Effect, or WHAT GOES AROUND, COMES AROUND. We have all experienced that law or principle in action.

There is the Law or Principle of Duality. There is LIGHT and Darkness, Male and Female, Good and Bad, UP and Down, Left and Right, Two eyes, two ears, two lungs, two nostrils, two arms, two hands, two genders, two equal and opposite parts, two equal and exactly the same parts, etc. It is still Duality. Who could argue with this?

The Law of Rythm. The "pendulum swings" manifests in everything. The measure of the swing to the left is the same perfect measure of the swing to the right. This law operates in life quite visibly with people who are bipolar. One day they're up, the next they're down. For most people, the law is realized when they become very, very happy. The law dictates that someday they will be very, very sad. When pain stops, it feel good.

The Law of Cycles. We obseve the perfect cycles of the seasons, the tides and ocean waves, the menstrul cycles of women, the revolving of the plants, Good Times, Bad Times, Good Luck, Bad Luck, The fish are biting, the fish are not biting, Floods and Droughts, the cycle of the Oak tree with it's leaves dying and being born again, the sap rising and lowering in the trees, etc We all accept that life occurs in cycles.

The Laws of Polarity. Everything has its opposite. Again, DARK-LIGHT, MALE-FEMALE. This law helps us to understand the perfect principles of the flow of Electricity, the principles of yin and yang. Some energy attracts and some energy repels. One is not better than the other but both exist equally. I like to think of the astronomical world where one body can capture another by pulling it into its sphere of influence. This principle can be understood in life when we recognize the truth in this saying: If you want him to be more of a man, be more of a woman. If you want to get more, give more.

The Laws of Love. The love you take, is equal to the love you make, or give. (Paul McCartney said it) 

The Laws of Vibrations. Atoms, Neutrons, etc Everything vibrates. we ARE ALL connected. Nothing is still. Nothing is NEW. This Law helps us to understand the essence of things. It is this fine network of vibrations that connects us with every other living thing. You might picture it as an invisible world wide web. It is in tune with the vibrations of the universe that we attract and are attracted to every experience in our life. To use a metaphor, suppose you like country and western music. If you set your radio dial to country and western you will not hear classical or jazz music. If you vibrate at a peaceful level, you will not meet people who are violent. Sleep with dogs, get fleas. Hang with gentle people, avoid violence.


The Laws of Mentalism. What we see in this physical world, EVERYTHING THAT EXISTS IN THIS PHYSICAL WORLD, that man made, first existed as a thought. (GETTING DEEP) 

The Laws of Attraction, and Repelling. 

AND I COULD GO ON AND ON. Like I said there are thousands and thousands of these Laws and Principles that we all accept and beleive. 

IF no one ever read a book, and was of average intelligence, he would observe these Laws and Principles in life, in the world that surrounds us and accept them. 

These LAWS create, they nurture, they protect, they "cause" , and these LAWS for the most part, operate for the betterment of us all. They seem to operate on LOVE and GIVING, instead of HATE and TAKING. They encourage, and do not discourage. Yea, if we stick our hand in the fire, it burns our hand and hurts, that's a LAW, but it is to protect us from jumping our entire bodies into the fire. These LAWS are operated and caused by FORCES that I think none of us understand. I don't understand my microwave or TV remote, but I still use it.

Regardless of our understanding, these FORCES and LAWS do exist, and people, seekers and philosophers and prophets like Abraham, Moses, Socretes, Pythagoras, Jesus, Mohammed, Budha, Ghandi, etc, studied these LAWS, and gave them a personality, or Idenity, and they shared their meditations and conclusions with us all. A majority of people accept these conclusions, although we do not all accept the same conclusions. These seekers and philosophers and prophets called it THE FORCE, ALMIGHTY POWER, A CREATOR, that they called *GOD *. They also gave this GOD a personality, a gender, like an enity, called him KING, and other high titles, and they gave it a name; Jehovah, Allah, Zeus, Apollo, etc.

I have come to believe in and accept this Power and Force, and these LAWS and Principles, what I call and we call GOD. They work for me, they serve me well, they give me peace and underestanding. HE works for me, HE serves me well, HE gives me peace and underestanding. I don't have or use any of the suggested names, and I certainly do not accept any particular or specific denomination or religion given by man. But this GOD and the Laws and Principles are worthy of my time and research, my respect and study and meditations. Because of these LAWS and Principles I know what to expect more times than I do not, I have a Power or FORCE to beleive in and LAWS and Principles to count on and rely on and trust in. Just like I know if I throw a ball up into the air, it will return down, I know IF I do good deeds, my life will be better and IF I do mean things, my life will not be better and will be not as good. (CAUSE AND AFFECT) I have learned to chose good over evil, good over bad, light over darkness.

I have sought and searched and researched this subject to the point it almost over took me, more so back in the 70s and 80s. I still do today. I am a very avid reader of Non-fiction, about "where did I come from, why am I here, who made me, created or started me, who is GOD, what is God, and I read at least one to two books a week now about this. 
My favorites are THE HISTORY OF GOD, and THE HISTORY OF RELIGION. 

I have to ask myself are one half billion Jews wrong, one billion Muslims wrong and one billion Christians wrong, and nearly one quarter billion Hindu and Budhist wrong, for accepting the existance of GOD? 
*JESUS ?*
I easily understand the difficulty with JESUS. we are told in "the Bible" that he was born of a virgin, walked on water, died and came back to life, and was the only man in History to do that. That is hard to beleive. (Yes I know of MIRTHA and pagan's Mithraism and the others who claimed ressurection in mythology) 

So was Jesus' life a myth? When I read Josephus, the Roman Historian, all educated people accept and believe his account of Roman History. Historians accept and believe every word he wrote about Roman History, EXCEPT his account of Jesus, his teachings and his death. Josephus wrote that Jesus was a well known, well traveled preacher and teacher that was crucifed by Rome, at eh demand of the Jewish Priests, and that many, "hundreds of his followers" claimed to have seen Jesus after his death. 

I have to ask myself how did Jesus and a dozen followers, along with a book composed of many shorter books and stories, convince over a billion people to follow his teachings and beliefs today? 

I am amazed to read and study the cause of death of the twelve apostles. Peter AND his wife were brought to Rome, and told "Deny HIM and live, Claim HIM, and be crucified AND WATCH YOUR WIFE BE CRUCIFIED FIRST RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU!" Peter responded, according to Josephus, tht he did not deserve to die like Jesus died, so they crucified him UPSIDE DOWN. PETER DIED ON THE CROSS, AND HIS WIFE TOO, as Peter watched.. WHY didn't Peter and the other apostles just take the easy way out? 
(google death of the apostles) 

And of the other eleven apostles, ten were given the opportunity to live, or be tortured, burnt at the stake, drawn and quartered, cut in half, stabbed, and they chose DEATH and TORTURE over living. WHY? 

FAITH is defined as beleviing in the unseen.
Like I never saw the planet Pluto, or any neutrons, or atoms, or Abraham Lincoln or George Washington. Do you beleive in them? Because they have been revealed to me by others, and proven to me to be real by wiser and more educated and knowledgable people who did the research and study, in books, and stories, I accept them and believe in them. FAITH is just that, FAITH. You accept or you do not.

I have an apple sitting right here on my desk. Do you know whether if it is sweet or sour? Of course not. Why not? Because you have not tasted my apple, no matter what anyone tells you, you do not really, really know how it tastes. But what if a billon others tasted it first, right before your eyes, and told you, it tasted sweet. Wouldn't you lean toward being convinced that it is probably a sweet apple?

Well, I have tasted GOD, as many others have. And I have tasted Jesus. And OHHHH , how sweet He is. 

I took an hour and half to write this, so I'm going to post it as a new thread. Maybe someone will get it.
Now nail me to a tree. I do expect the doubters, and non-believers to argue and attack. The heathens do that.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 11, 2009)

That's very good, Timmy.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 11, 2009)

That was ridiculous. I am Buddhist and have NO belief in God just to let you know.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 11, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That was ridiculous. I am Buddhist and have NO belief in God just to let you know.


\


You do not believe that God (Causes and Conditions) lives within you and around you?


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe that every point you make can be argued with another point. I believe that you don't know if there is a GOD and I believe you can't know if there is a GOD. I also believe that everybody has a right to believe what they would like and that the name of religion had caused great good in this world and there has been much evil done under the name of GOD. I also believe that you are going to stir up a shit storm


----------



## Roseman (Mar 11, 2009)

So shoot me.
I do know there is a Source of Life and Power and Natural Laws. 
I believe no one knows what a pair of shoes will feel like, until they try them on.
I belevie that no one will know what my apple tastes like until they taste it.

Now I just turned 60 years old, and have been a radical hippie all of my life. 
Ask yourself, why would an old hippy man, with 4 years of college and a successful business owner, spend several hours a day, helping newbies that he will never know or meet, grow pot? For REP points ? LOL Why would I stick my neck out and create this thread? I'm jsut giving, I 'm just paying it forward, I am planting what I want to harvest. 
How often do you meet a person that genuinely cares? 
I wish everyone could taste my apple and try these shoes on first, then see what it feels like. 
You'd like it.


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 11, 2009)

wait, you want me to know what it feels like to be 60? j/k.

Roseman, you are obviously not one who goes through life blindly, letting everyone else tell you what you should believe.

You don't believe just because you were raised that way, or because you're afraid you'll rot in hell if you don't.

You've made your own decision based on what you've witnessed through your lifetime, which IMO, makes you very entitled to it.

I hope I didn't offend you. I'm personally agnostic. I don't believe that anybody can truly know either way. I do _think_ that there is probably a GOD, but I _accept_ that I cannot prove or disprove it either way.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 11, 2009)

AeroKing said:


> I believe that every point you make can be argued with another point.


And isn't that so of any point? If I said you can not plant Sativa and harvest Indica, you could debate , what if you plant White Widow?


----------



## Roseman (Mar 11, 2009)

*One way that I have tasted God.*

You know when you really feel God&#8217;s presence, or as I say, Taste God, you&#8217;ll get a warm fuzzy feeling. Let me tell you a story.

Back in the early 70s, I was happily married and had a daughter, about 5 years old. Her name was Amanda, we called her Mandy.
She was such a sweet angel and joy to me and her mother. My entire family attended church then. We had a relationship with a Higher Power we called God. And even then, though, we did not believe half of what that preacher said. 
Let me repeat that this was in about 1974. I had a clerical job much better than my friends had, and I took home $76 a week. That was good money back then. A coke was 6 cents, cigarettes were 25 cent a pack, $2.00 carton. Eggs were 29 cents a dozen, and we spent a big $20 a week on groceries and drinks.

Saturday was my day with Mandy, my off day from work. I normally just included her with my chores, and she just hung along as I did the yard work and worked on my &#8220;honey do&#8221; list. 

One Saturday, Many and I were shopping at Woolworth&#8217;s Department Store in downtown. When we got in line, about third at the cash register, she saw them. Hanging on a card was those cheap, plastic, imitation, fake, Barbie-doll pearls. I often bought her a toy or treat on Saturdays, back then 35 cents would buy a coloring book and crayons. $1.29 would buy a nice baby doll. But because those cheap fake pearls had BARBIE DOLL on them, they were priced $2.95! 
Daddy, please buy me those pearls, she cried. Please, Please!. (I&#8217;m not going to fool with quotation marks here) I took them off the hook and saw that $2.95 price tag and had to say NO WAY, Mandy, No Way! But Daddy, please, I love you, they are pretty, they are real Barbie Doll, they look real, I want them, I want them, please, daddy, please. I had to tell her NO, I only brought $7.00 with me and was on a budget. $2.95 was a lot of money then. So I told her, darling, you will have a birthday in 2 weeks. You already have a dollar in your piggy bank. You know Grandma will send you a dollar in her birthday card to you then, and the neighbor, Mrs Johnson has been begging you to come help her pull weeds out of her flowers. You could make and earn $2.95 within a week, and buy them for yourself. She proudly put her hands on her hips and siad I will surely do that, daddy, I will work and save my money and buy them for myself. 
And she did just that. As soon as we got home, she deserted me to visit Mrs Johnson. Mrs Johnson gave her 50 cents to spend the afternoon with her, pulling weeds. Mandy came home about 5 pm, dirty as a pig. Daddy, I got 50 cents!, she bragged to me. And I am saving my money to buy me those Barbie Doll pearls. ( did I mention they were cheap fake, plastic, on a rubber band, they should have been 39 cents.) 
So she went back to Mrs Johnson&#8217;s on the next Saturday and returned dirty and tired, with another 50 cents. She was so proud. She got her birthday dollar that week from her Grandma, and with $3.00 started begging, when are we going back to Woolworths, when are we going back to Woolworths?

The next Saturday, I took her to Woolworths, and we found and she bought the Barbie Doll, Expensive, fake, plastic pearls. I gave her the 8 cents she needed for the sale tax, and she made me promise to giver her a way to earn that 8 cents, so she could claim she bought them entirely with her own money. 

That child loved those pearls, she wore them everywhere, every day, and for the whole next year, she would not take them off. One Saturday evening, her mama told me, you know she wears them in her bath too. I am so afraid that rubber band is going to break soon, and we won&#8217;t be able to fix them. I said, I know, I know. 

It was her mothers job to bathe her and get her in her pajamas, and my job to tuck her in at night, and say her prayers with her. It was our routine. 

Well, about two weeks before her next birthday, I got a bonus of $90 from work. That was a nice surprise, we had no debts then, and I could do whatever I wanted with it. I decided to spend $30 on me,$30 on my wife,
and $30 on Mandy. Off to Friedmans I went, and bought my wife a blue topaz diamond ring she wanted, and I bought Mandy a string of real, genuine, deep water cultured pearls. 

That Saturday, I hid the ring under my wifes pillow, and I hid the pearls in my hip pocket. The pearls were in a nice, blue velvet lined, black felt box. 
It was two weeks before Mandy;s birthday, but I was anxious to give them to her, and waited until bed and prayer time. I went into her room, and we siad her prayers, and then I guess as a joke, or prank, I asked her, Can daddy have your pearls, darling? She sais WHAT ? Daddy, are you crazy? What do you want my pearls for? I told her, I want them to hang on my rearview mirror in the car. I was just teasing her, as I often did. But she took me verysseriously, and said, daddy, you know what these pearls mean to me, they make me look grown, and I worked so hard to save my money and buy them with my own money. I would never give up these pearls, never daddy. But you can have my unicorn, up there on the shelf to hang on your mirror. And I said, but darling, they re just cheap, plastic, fake, phoney pearls. And she would repeat herself, and I would play aruge with her. I told her, No, I wanted the pearls, and again, she told me, No way , Daddy these are MY pearls. I love my pearls, Daddy. I look like a lady with them on. 

I said OK, and as I turned off the lights, I hid her new real pearls on the shelf way above her bed, behind the unicorn. I figured I &#8216;d wait , and give them to her later.

Well, to tell the story, I got to tell the truth, I continued to tease her every night for about 4 or 5 nights in a row. Same Routine. Can Daddy have your pearls, Mandy? I really want them, please. No, she would whine, NO WAY, Daddy, you know how hard I worked for these pearls, you know how much I love them, you know what these pearls mean to me. And she would cling to them, every night as I teased her. 

The next night, I went in, same routine. Except when I again asked for her pearls, She looked up at me, her lower lip trimbled and swollen out, and as she took the pearls off, and reached them up to me, a tear rolled down her cheek, and she said, Here, Daddy, you can have my pearls, I know how much you want them, and I want you to know how much I love you. You take them. And, as a tear rolled down my cheek, I reached up on top of her shelf, and handed to her, her real genuine deep water culture pearls. She opened that box, shouted with joy and laughter, and as I put them on her neck, we both broke down in tears and cried. I sat there and held her for a long time, both us just repeating to each other how much we loved each other and how happy we both were with our new pearls. 

I am getting to the GOD part. I knew I could not tell this briefly.

Later, as I recalled this story over in my mind, I was visited by that voice. 
The voice like we often hear when we argue with ourselves or pondr something over in our minds. You can call it my conscious, my guardian angel, my dead grandma, God, THE FORCE, whatever. That little voice said, Greg, you know that sort is sort of like several exchanges you have had with me. Like the time you made up your mind to give up the cocaine and give it to me. You gave up something that you thought was very valuable, something very important in your life, something you really enjoyed, valued and appreciated. But after you was willing to give up your fake, phoeny pearls, I gave you a longer life, a healthier life, and the peace and jot that not being a coke-head brings. 
And after you gave up the hatred for your X-wife, and emptied your heart of hate, you know how much you wanted to cling to that hate too!!!. You know how much you valued that feeling of wanting to just kill her. Your hated for her was your entire life!! BUT, after you gave it to me, I was able to give you a heart of LOVE and caring and Happiness and Joy. You was willing to give up a cheap no good thing, thought or idea, for something far more real and valuable. And that is how I work, that is how I operate. 

*And that is one way I have tasted God.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

roseman someone started a thread about IQ and belief level..well if you follow that bell curve the higher the math gurues get the more they believe in a higher power or god


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice posts. i once ended a couple month cocaine binge after watching a movie about jesus. at the same time my fiance left me, i got fired and my cars engine blew up. i had unlimited coke at my disposal, i had no family or friends around at the time and i went through complete agony and loneliness for weeks on end. i couldnt stand living anymore and i watched that movie and felt some of my troubles lifted. i have been through a couple rough patches where faith kept me afloat and could never care one bit what the doubters say.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 11, 2009)

Not so sure soda was 6cents in 1974.

But, earlier you stated that the laws of nature, and force etc were what you *referred* to as God... but now the voice that helped you kick cocaine, hate and other things is God.

That was a really long winded story and I think you are just fuckin' with us. 90% of that story was incredibly unnecessary to get your point across, bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2009)

Roseman - well stated & thoughtful. We lost our eldest son in a horrible car crash - doctors told us "Brain dead", Lethal injuries, etc.... He was terribly broken so we prayed.
I have no doubt that he is with us today living a normal life because God decided he had something left to do (or for some reason I do not understand). I have given up many preconceived attitudes and prejudices and allowed his love to guide me, and believe me if we listen he will guide you.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 11, 2009)

Roseman said:


> \
> 
> 
> You do not believe that God (Causes and Conditions) lives within you and around you?


God is not Karma, I do not believe in God.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2009)

As you are entitled.
Peace


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 11, 2009)

God bless you, Roseman.

much love...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That was ridiculous. I am Buddhist and have NO belief in God just to let you know.


 im sorry that i don't know more about buddhism or the hindu religion,newgroth in buddhism what does the idol buddha represent


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> very nice posts. i once ended a couple month cocaine binge after watching a movie about jesus. at the same time my fiance left me, i got fired and my cars engine blew up. i had unlimited coke at my disposal, i had no family or friends around at the time and i went through complete agony and loneliness for weeks on end. i couldnt stand living anymore and i watched that movie and felt some of my troubles lifted. i have been through a couple rough patches where faith kept me afloat and could never care one bit what the doubters say.


 






There have been times in my life when FAITH and HOPE were all I had to keep me afloat.
Please come back and post again.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Roseman - well stated & thoughtful. We lost our eldest son in a horrible car crash - doctors told us "Brain dead", Lethal injuries, etc.... He was terribly broken so we prayed.
> I have no doubt that he is with us today living a normal life because God decided he had something left to do (or for some reason I do not understand). I have given up many preconceived attitudes and prejudices and allowed his love to guide me, and believe me if we listen he will guide you.
> Just my 2 cents.


I thought I was sticking my neck out here, starting the thread, and I am, but I did not expect to see others here, agreeing with me. I appreaciate your post, and I thank you very much for your courage in posting. 

I've never understood mean people that take delight and fun in hassling believers. This country was founded by belieers and leaving those belief is what got us in such shape we are in now. 

There are mean people on this site that look for a GOD or FAITH or RELIGION thread to just attack the believers and hassle them. AND they seldom even try to help the newbies or growers. They are only here to hassle other members instead of offering help.

Again, thank you for your post. Come back and visit often.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im sorry that i don't know more about buddhism or the hindu religion,newgroth in buddhism what does the idol buddha represent


 
Buddha is no more an idol than the cross is. 

Buddha is actually a person, Guatama Buddha is his name, aka Siddhartha Gautama, He is the founder of Buddhism.

Buddhist look to the inside instead of outwardly, for the Higher Power, and Karma, or the law of "cause and effect", or the laws of "casues and conditions" is a big part of their faith.


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 12, 2009)

Roseman said:


> And isn't that so of any point? If I said you can not plant Sativa and harvest Indica, you could debate , what if you plant White Widow?


Not _any_ point. My truck_ is_ a ford. I know it is a ford. I have viable proof. Facts are still Facts. Philosophies and theology are opinions.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im sorry that i don't know more about buddhism or the hindu religion,newgroth in buddhism what does the idol buddha represent


There are many varied purposes for the different images of "Buddha". The "fat Buddha" like my av is probably the most recognized one by the west. This was actually not a "true" image of Buddha but of a Japanese non-buddhist monk. Images of Siddhartha are simply representative of the man (Siddhartha) who became Buddha or the enlightened one. Many others have followed in his foot steps to become enlightened.

Siddhartha:








Roseman said:


> Buddha is no more an idol than the cross is.
> 
> Buddha is actually a person, Guatama Buddha is his name, aka Siddhartha Gautama, He is the founder of Buddhism.
> 
> Buddhist look to the inside instead of outwardly, for the Higher Power, and Karma, or the law of "cause and effect", or the laws of "casues and conditions" is a big part of their faith.


Images of Siddhartha Guatama (not Buddha) have been idolized just like images of Christ on the cross. This is undeniable . . .

Buddhist beliefs really can not be summed up that simply and are often misunderstood by westerners.

To be ABSOLUTELY clear once again Buddhist do not believe in a "higher power" and have no faith. Faith is belief without experience or proof, many Buddhists hold superstitions but faith goes against the very practice of Buddhism. 

The basis of Buddhism begins with the Four Noble Truths:

1. Life means suffering.

2. The origin of suffering is attachment.

3. The cessation of suffering is attainable.

4. The path to the cessation of suffering.

The Fourth Noble Truth is the Eightfold path:

1. Right View	Wisdom
2. Right Intention

3. Right Speech	Ethical Conduct
4. Right Action
5. Right Livelihood

6. Right Effort	Mental Development
7. Right Mindfulness
8. Right Concentration


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> There are many varied purposes for the different images of "Buddha". The "fat Buddha" like my av is probably the most recognized one by the west. This was actually not a "true" image of Buddha but of a Japanese non-buddhist monk. Images of Siddhartha are simply representative of the man (Siddhartha) who became Buddha or the enlightened one. Many others have followed in his foot steps to become enlightened.
> 
> Siddhartha:
> 
> ...


would it effect you in any way if someone stated "that is ridiculous" as you did referring to roseman's post? just a thought.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> would it effect you in any way if someone stated "that is ridiculous" as you did referring to roseman's post? just a thought.


Not at all, just trying to clear up some misunderstandings of Buddhism. You are free to believe what you will.

The major difference is Buddhists do not claim to have the only path to enlightenment or if you want to use that terrible word "God".

Buddha simply made rational observations of the world around him, the ridiculous part comes into play when you start to talk about Buddhist superstitions. So what part in your opinion is ridiculous? I can elaborate further if you wish.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 12, 2009)

Does the Buddha have self(atman)?!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Does the Buddha have self(atman)?!


I'm kinda confused by the little angry man 

No Buddha said "self" is simply the result of "mental formation" or ego. So Buddha was without self.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 12, 2009)

Buddha said he neither had nor did not have it. This has always puzzled me.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Buddha said he neither had nor did not have it. This has always puzzled me.


Depends on the school of Buddhism. The one I follow Mahayana, believes in the concept of emptiness. This is vital for interconnectedness. I am really not qualified to be a Buddhist teacher. If you feel the need to pursue some of these questions of "self" I would be happy to point you in the direction of some good books.

Buddha said self is real as "mental formation" or mind. Mind is simply a stopping point.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Roseman said:


> *One way that I have tasted God.*
> 
> You know when you really feel Gods presence, or as I say, Taste God, youll get a warm fuzzy feeling.
> 
> ...


Roseman - Did you really write this? is this really true? is this really your story?

i'll tell you why - because i've heard that exact story, years ago, in a baptist church... almost verbatim... 

in fact, check this out...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pearl+necklace+story


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Depends on the school of Buddhism. The one I follow Mahayana, believes in the concept of emptiness. This is vital for interconnectedness. I am really not qualified to be a Buddhist teacher. If you feel the need to pursue some of these questions of "self" I would be happy to point you in the direction of some good books.
> 
> Buddha said self is real as "mental formation" or mind. Mind is simply a stopping point.


Hmmm. Emptiness stems from The Teachings of The Elders. I figured Mahayana was more about intuition, depending on the school, and supporting neither physical reality or spirituality, but instead relativity.

I thought you might have some insight on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2009)

God can suck it ...BIG time.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never understood mean people that take delight and fun in hassling believers. This country was founded by beleviers and leaving those belief is what got us in such shape we are in now. 

There are mean people on this site that look for a GOD or FAITH or RELIGION thread to just attack the believers and hassle them. AND they seldom even try to help the newbies or growers. They are only here to hassle other members instead of offering help.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea... they believed religious crazies and political & economic corruption could straggle our nation if left unchecked. Whoops! 

I blame people like Harry J Anslinger.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

it has to be hard to believe in god when they don't even believe in them selves


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

Every path has some dog crap on it. 
Same applies to some threads. 
Dogs are just Dogs.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Hmmm. Emptiness stems from The Teachings of The Elders. I figured Mahayana was more about intuition, depending on the school, and supporting neither physical reality or spirituality, but instead relativity.
> 
> I thought you might have some insight on this.


True, tibetan Mahayana is where the teachings of emptiness come from.

In this teaching like you said the universe is "relative" therefore interconnected. So one thing can not exist without another.

Going deeper into this concept one realizes that separation is in fact an illusion. Often felt in meditation as if you are expanding in all directions.

You can not get stuck on either however this is what Buddha called the "middle way". Everything stems from nothing, without emptiness there could not be fullness.

The basic recognition is that all is in fact empty therefore this is the basic connection that all beings share. When I recognize emptiness or stillness I become fully aware of my true nature.

We are in fact the universe experiencing itself subjectively. How does everything arise out of nothing? Through conscious awareness.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

The name *sativus* (masculine), *sativum* (neuter), or *sativa* (feminine) (from the Latin _sativus_ meaning "sown" or "cultivated") is found in the binomial names of many domesticated plant species:

_Allium sativum_, garlic
_Ananas sativus_, a bromeliad of the genus Ananas related to the pineapple
_Avena sativa_, the oat
_Cannabis sativa_, the cannabis plant
_Castanea sativa_, the sweet chestnut
_Coriandrum sativum_, coriander
_Crocus sativus_, the saffron crocus
_Cucumis sativus_, the cucumber
_Hordeum sativum_, barley
_Lactuca sativa_, the celtuce or lettuce
_Lathyrus sativus_, a legume
_Lepidium sativum, garden cress_
_Medicago sativa_, alfalfa
_Nigella sativa_, an Asian flowering plant
_Origanum sativum_, Brazilian oregano
_Oryza sativa_, Asian rice
_Pastinaca sativa_, the parsnip
_Pinus sativa_, a common, but incorrect, name for the stone pine
_Pisum sativum_, the pea
_Raphanus sativus_, the daikon or radish
_Ribes sativum_, the whitecurrant
_Vicia sativa_, the common vetch
_Eruca sativa_, a type of arugula
 



Roseman said:


> And isn't that so of any point? If I said you can not plant Sativa and harvest Indica, you could debate , what if you plant White Widow?


 


and god is who I should have blamed all along for horrible periods? 

Really come on, god? show me the proof. Tangible proof, I want proof that I can see, feel, smell, and taste if need be.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

newgroth,i was really feeling the awareness and serenity then i scrolled down a little further and bam there was your nipple


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

bloodshot420 said:


> roseman - did you really write this? Is this really true? Is this really your story?
> 
> I'll tell you why - because i've heard that exact story, years ago, in a baptist church... Almost verbatim...
> 
> ...


lmfao

pwnd


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> newgroth,i was really feeling the awareness and serenity then i scrolled down a little further and bam there was your nipple


I'm the tantric type 

If you think my nipple is bad then you should try Zen. A real Zen teacher will beat the shit out of you just to see if you are paying attention.

Imagine sitting in meditation for hours on a nice spring day shaded by a tree. You are so relaxed and then WHAP! Your teacher comes running up behind you at full speed holing a switch cracking you right in the back of your head.  Funny stuff here is Osho:
[youtube]otGQqO2TYMI[/youtube]


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 12, 2009)

It sounds so bleak when worded using so much emptiness and nothingness.

I much prefer the three marks of existence(you're guaranteed these 'things' in life): impermanence(anicca), dissatisfaction/suffering(dukkha), and no self(anatta).

So if I ask what/who you are. Is the answer Buddha(is that the _goal_, if not)?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2009)

Roseman said:


> *One way that I have tasted God.*
> 
> You know when you really feel Gods presence, or as I say, Taste God, youll get a warm fuzzy feeling. Let me tell you a story.
> 
> ...


Dude, if you're going to steal a story and claimed that it happened to you, don't steal the most common story ever told in Bible School by lazy pastors.
A new low has been reached.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice little necklace story......


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

I knew Roseman was a joke and so is this thread.

Dishonest.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 12, 2009)

all the shit he said is probably copied from someone else.

Leave it to a follower of the myth "jesus" to lie to get support.

"I have tasted jesus" what a joke


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2009)

How I "Tasted God":

this one time ...I went for a hike up Mt. Sinai. When I got to the top, this giant dude with gray hair was all up in my shit and I was like "WTF, old man"???
He fed me some bullsh about rulez and what not and eventually it started to make sense. So I was like "you're pretty cool for a decrepit old dude". Then he gave me these 2 giant stones (mad heavy bullsh) with some words on them. He said they were "condiments". I was like "condiments? Old man, you crazy".
There were 10 condiments. When the old guy dipped, I climbed down the mountain with the 10 condiments and showed that shit to people in my town-piece. I said some old dude gave them to me and they looked at me like I was crazy! They showed me a doll and asked me to point to the spot on the doll where the old dude touched me. I pointed to my mouth for that is how I TASTED GOD. With my mouth.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> Leave it to a follower of the myth "jesus" to lie to get support.


It's somewhat saddening... Because if there actually was a God, or if Jesus actually existed/was the annointed one... religion has fucked it all up.

The ultimate irony. Religion has muddied the waters to the point that now (referencing solely the poll in Toke N Talk) over 50% of people do not believe.

I would also say a vast majority of the 46% the do believe, just believe in A GOD.... and do not follow any religion.

Religion, ironically enough, will be the death of religion.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How I "Tasted God":
> 
> this one time ...I went for a hike up Mt. Sinai. When I got to the top, this giant dude with gray hair was all up in my shit and I was like "WTF, old man"???
> He fed me some bullsh about rulez and what not and eventually it started to make sense. So I was like "you're pretty cool for a decrepit old dude". Then he gave me these 2 giant stones (mad heavy bullsh) with some words on them. He said they were "condiments". I was like "condiments? Old man, you crazy".
> There were 10 condiments. When the old guy dipped, I climbed down the mountain with the 10 condiments and showed that shit to people in my town-piece. I said some old dude gave them to me and they looked at me like I was crazy! They showed me a doll and asked me to point to the spot on the doll where the old dude touched me. I pointed to my mouth for that is how I TASTED GOD. With my mouth.


No dude.. this was fucking LAUGHS. +REP for causing me to burst out laughing.


----------



## GregD88 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> It sounds so bleak when worded using so much emptiness and nothingness.
> 
> I much prefer the three marks of existence(you're guaranteed these 'things' in life): impermanence(anicca), dissatisfaction/suffering(dukkha), and no self(anatta).
> 
> So if I ask what/who you are. Is the answer Buddha(is that the _goal_, if not)?


I suppose it could be seen as bleak but it is difficult to explain something which can not be explained.

That is why I like Tibetan Tantric practice. 

We are only talking about the brink here, right before no mind the rest is up to you to "experience" so to speak. I think the Dali Lama does the best job of explaining emptiness. Eckhart Tolle is a funny little man that explains it in terms of "stillness" very eloquently and with at touch of humor.

So the goal is not a goal at all. There is no place to go,nothing to learn, you are already there. It really is like awaking from a dream, and it is all so simple that "it" is capable of infinite possibility. What could be more amazing than that?

An exuberance of Joy, creation creating itself, life is certainly not something to be missed.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> God can suck it ...BIG time.


"satan, i rebuke you!"

you almost got me with this one, kid.  God loves you too, bro'. ......


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> and god is who I should have blamed all along for horrible periods?
> 
> Really come on, god? show me the proof. Tangible proof, I want proof that I can see, feel, smell, and taste if need be.


no disrespect, but you won't get it like that. it is by FAITH (not perceived by the carnal mind). if you ever develop that faith, you will understand. The Bible even warns of this. no debate. you are intelligent enough to know the futility of it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> no disrespect, but you won't get it like that. it is by FAITH (not perceived by the carnal mind). if you ever develop that faith, you will understand. The Bible even warns of this. no debate. you are intelligent enough to know the futility of it.


I think tea tree oil and I have been having a striking debate before you came along.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> all the shit he said is probably copied from someone else.
> 
> Leave it to a follower of the myth "jesus" to lie to get support.
> 
> "I have tasted jesus" what a joke


you do this on EVERY thread and NEVER get a following. start your own negative threads so you can hate on people, there. if you wanna get ugly wit' me (you know how i'm cut ) hit me wit' a pm. but respect this thread...and stop jumping on bandwagons.  real talk!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I think tea tree oil and I have been having a striking debate before you came along.


your point? if it is not relevant to the topic...pm.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 12, 2009)

What about right thought, right action, right occupation, and so on. Certainly nothing doesn't mean inaction. Although the right action at some particular moment could be inaction. I'm not Buddhist, but I enjoy learning about & discussing philosophy and religion. Which are both far from nothing. Or is the purpose to find comfort or peace in nothing? Acceptance of ashes to ashes, dust to dust.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I think tea tree oil and I have been having a striking debate before you came along.


actually, i have been laying back (in the cut) from the gate.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> your point? if it is not relevant to the topic...pm.


That you are rude, I don't remember Jesus ever saying that . . .


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

what's amazing is doing good can bring ridicule (not considering the hypocrites that do damage). i can see that satan is attempting a hostile take-over...but i "REBUKE" you in the name of Jesus. holy warriors standing by...


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> What about right thought, right action, right occupation, and so on. Certainly nothing doesn't mean inaction. Although the right action at some particular moment could be inaction. I'm not Buddhist, but I enjoy learning about & discussing philosophy and religion. Which are both far from nothing. Or is the purpose to find comfort or peace in nothing? Acceptance of ashes to ashes, dust to dust.


I was trying to think of another way to explain it. Ashes to Ashes dust to dust is a good one. Aum chanting is a good place to listen. It is the rise and fall but if you listen really close there is a moment of silence. Without that silence there could be no sound at all.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That you are rude, I don't remember Jesus ever saying that . . .


i am really not being rude. if you could hear me you would know this. i apologize if i am coming off this way. i have no disdain for you at all. but i am kind of waitin on the suckers to attack me.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

...God, forgive me...


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> what's amazing is doing good can bring ridicule (not considering the hypocrites that do damage). i can see that satan is attempting a hostile take-over...but i "REBUKE" you in the name of Jesus. holy warriors standing by...


Gee thanks  I'm going to work now.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Gee thanks


rude?

 out player!


----------



## GregD88 (Mar 12, 2009)

This threads a fucking joke DrGreenFinger, the guy copy and pasted his story from something else. 

Plus god can eat a dick


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't believe that anyone can look around at the state of the world today and the things humans do to each other and believe there is a god. 

Take into account all the disease, death, famine, poverty, murder, rape, torture, etc. and still believe that there is some invisible guy out there in the sky who loves us? Yet he'll banish us to burn in a fiery pit for all eternity for disobeying a rule, even though jesus died to gain forgiveness for all of mankinds sins. 

Does god use money? Churches are all about wanting your money. Is there some kind of god express that comes and picks up the cash? Actually the bible teaches that god like his offerings burnt, do the priests burn the money to offer it to god? Oh no, that's right, by the looks of the churches and all that glitters that is gold inside them, it seems like a for profit industry.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> This threads a fucking joke DrGreenFinger, the guy copy and pasted his story from something else.
> 
> Plus god can eat a dick


i dont doubt he may have. let him respond, everyone isn't here all day. rose is a solid cat, and by that i mean genuine. yeah i co-sign. i'm real to the core and real knows real, as game recognizes game. we all copy and paste. this cat is old, he has told me about becoming very forgetful. he may have forgot to give credit. big... deal. please, give the cat a break. he will be back tomorrow, or soon.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

What the FUCK are you talking about? This whole convo started in the DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD thread in Toke N Talk. Where he was blabbing about being a BELIEVER and trying to "prove a point" only to ditch that thread and start his own to "TELL HIS STORY"...

He made it VERY clear it was HIS story.....

Even in THIS thread he made it clear it was HIS STORY.

And its NOT his story.

He is not a REAL CAT.

All you two recognize is the fact that you KNOW religion is BS, and are likely non-believers as well who are just bored and Fucking around with the rest of us atheist's just for fun.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I can't believe that anyone can look around at the state of the world today and the things humans do to each other and believe there is a god.


and i don't see how they can't. real talk. but i accept that we are going to differ. you spit a lot of intelligence in threads, and this is NOT a subject we can battle wits. for multiple reasons, namely...spiritual things are NOT carnally discerned. it is not a subject that you can understand thru HUMAN reasoning. once again, how simple would a god be that man could figure out? knowledge cannot lead you to an understanding of your Creator. but...no debate. i really do pray for everyone, especially...back ...all people...including tryintomasterkush.  sorry.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> Plus god can eat a dick


out of respect for roseman, it won't work.  plus, fdd has me on a tight leash. ...

God bless you, bro. i guess i can call you that if we are fam in at least one way (RIU?).


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

BloodShot420 said:


> Roseman - Did you really write this? is this really true? is this really your story?
> 
> i'll tell you why - because i've heard that exact story, years ago, in a baptist church... almost verbatim...
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

You've been indoctrinated from birth haven't you? 

Can you show me one piece of biblical proof? Where did those pesky stone tablets with the 10 commandments run off to? How about that ark? Whatever happened to the tree of knowledge? 

You didn't give any kind of reasoning for churches to demand 10% of every parishioners income. Where does that money go? They claim charity but have you ever got a look at their books? I wonder how much just one of those fancy organ pipes cost. 

Where in the bible does it specify 10% in cold hard cash? 

My neighbor plants 2 crops in the same field, shall we stone him? I'm sure we're all guilty of mixing fabrics that we wear on our bodies, which is punishable by ....... death ! 





DrGreenFinger said:


> and i don't see how they can't. real talk. but i accept that we are going to differ. you spit a lot of intelligence in threads, and this is NOT a subject we can battle wits. for multiple reasons, namely...spiritual things are NOT carnally discerned. it is not a subject that you can understand thru HUMAN reasoning. once again, how simple would a god be that man could figure out? knowledge cannot lead you to an understanding of your Creator. but...no debate. i really do pray for everyone, especially...back ...all people...including tryintomasterkush.  sorry.


----------



## Roseman (Mar 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dude, if you're going to steal a story and claimed that it happened to you, don't steal the most common story ever told in Bible School by lazy pastors.
> A new low has been reached.


It IS a story, an old story. I just told it, typed it from memory.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 12, 2009)

But roseman you implied it was your own this whole time 
In another thread. 
and I believe in this one as well

You may not have said "this was my story it really happened to me"
But you certainly implied it


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> i really do pray for everyone, especially...back ...all people...including tryintomasterkush.  sorry.


Dont pray, we are part of GOD'S divine plan... Dont worry about us.. We're just living out God's plan... No need to pray and try to alter what God's doing... he's got his divine plan under control...

wait a minute... Why would you be able to change what Gods doing if YOU are part of his divine plan.... 

WAIT! So, God created a path for you within his plan... and God mustve created you to PRAY to HIM to remind HIM of something.

It's like in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure! When they left tape recordings of themselves at the police precinct to remind them to DUCK when someone walked by!!!! OH WOW!


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 12, 2009)

This dude must have a hardon for me or something.

He spammed my inbox and now im lookin back on this thread and he keeps mentioning me

Should I be worried?


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying is absurd...

You pray for God to HEAL someone... But if we are all part of Gods divine plan and living the path he laid for us... Then why would he need us to pray to remind him of shit.

Hes all knowing, all powerful... He already knows Tiny Tim needs to be healed.... Its part of his plan


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

Roseman said:


> It IS a story, an old story. I just told it, typed it from memory.



*Actually... You fail because you are a dishonest person and lying always catches up to you. THIS is what you claimed.*




Roseman said:


> I am going to Unsubscribe here. I started this on a new thread and will go there to contiinue it. I did not want to hi-jack the thread here.......just contribute. I will answer how have I tasted God here:
> i'll be here:
> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/171226-i-believe-god-he-real.html
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

LOOK OUT god may smite you 




Tryingtomastrkush said:


> This dude must have a hardon for me or something.
> 
> He spammed my inbox and now im lookin back on this thread and he keeps mentioning me
> 
> Should I be worried?


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> What the FUCK are you talking about? This whole convo started in the DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD thread in Toke N Talk. Where he was blabbing about being a BELIEVER and trying to "prove a point" only to ditch that thread


probaly because he is about PEACE? and always leaves threads that get...abnormally negative. 



icurbyou said:


> Even in THIS thread he made it clear it was HIS STORY.
> 
> And its NOT his story.


i didnt see that



icurbyou said:


> He is not a REAL CAT.


 we will agree to disagree. my intuition is proven with true credentials. nothing i can/will try to convince anyone of in cyber space. but i trust it from years of honing plus a proven track record. real recognize real. 



icurbyou said:


> and are likely non-believers as well who are just bored and Fucking around with the rest of us atheist's just for fun.


pump your brakes, killa. i haven't attacked or said anything negative, playful, or in any way other than with the UTMOST sincerity. i'm real because i consistently demonstrate it. not because of any games i can play. 

i'll say it again...


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

Quit calling me "killa" and "playboy". You're not very intelligent and you quote half sentences.

Youre a joke. Period.

The story is a crock of shit and so is everything you say.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> probaly because he is about PEACE? and always leaves threads that get...abnormally negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a real piece of work is what you are.
People like you make me sick


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You've been indoctrinated from birth haven't you?
> 
> Can you show me one piece of biblical proof? Where did those pesky stone tablets with the 10 commandments run off to? How about that ark? Whatever happened to the tree of knowledge?
> 
> ...


come on. miss. i responded to much of this, already (you were here). i can't explain anything to human intellect. i can only tell you how real He IS to me. am i attacking your lack of a belief? let's keep this in perspective. 

man has perverted spirituality with religion you all agree to that.

last time...

"...the greatest trick..."

"...the things of God are NOT carnally discerned..."

trust me miss, i understand the inability of the mind to perceive this. i am somewhat intelligent. i demonstrate it from time to time. but this is REAL, and i can't make it add up scientifically. that's why it is about faith. yes in the unseen, because in no time it becomes clearly visible (don't come with no scientific explanation for this, anybody ). if it were that simple, God could not be our creator, and satan would be the weakest adversary ever (without a tool to assist him, such as the all powerful tool of deception).


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Dont pray, we are part of GOD'S divine plan... Dont worry about us.. We're just living out God's plan... No need to pray and try to alter what God's doing... he's got his divine plan under control...


satan has a plan, as well as authority to execute it. there's no control. control?


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

Yer a joke.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> *Actually... You fail because you are a dishonest person and lying always catches up to you. THIS is what you claimed.*


why don't you and your homie (the one who's always ignored) start a thread about it. this one was began about a different topic. if you want to cuss me out or talk tough...PM!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

"...the things of God are NOT carnally discerned..."


this doesn't answer jack shit. It doesn't answer where the proof is. It doesn't answer where the money goes, it's a fancy way of saying I don't know but like a sheep I'll follow the sayers over the cliff because it's not for me to know why I'm going over the cliff, it's only for me to know that I should go over the cliff. 

Since you obviously follow your faith blindly, why don't you just answer, "I follow my faith blindly and can not answer the question" ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2009)

All you Jesus freaks should read through this:

http://godisimaginary.com/

It should answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> This dude must have a hardon for me or something.
> 
> He spammed my inbox and now im lookin back on this thread and he keeps mentioning me
> 
> Should I be worried?


someone please notice this cat, acknowledge his presence...please


...satan i rebuke you


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Quit calling me "killa" and "playboy". You're not very intelligent and you quote half sentences.
> 
> Youre a joke. Period.
> 
> The story is a crock of shit and so is everything you say.


then i am sure you have something more important to do... did your homie respond yet? let me see...


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> "...the things of God are NOT carnally discerned..."
> 
> 
> this doesn't answer jack shit. It doesn't answer where the proof is. It doesn't answer where the money goes, it's a fancy way of saying I don't know but like a sheep I'll follow the sayers over the cliff because it's not for me to know why I'm going over the cliff, it's only for me to know that I should go over the cliff.
> ...


ok doc. what have you PROVEN with your nonsensical, believe-it-because-it-sounds-good crap? it's gettin pretty negative, here


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> why don't you and your homie (the one who's always ignored) start a thread about it. this one was began about a different topic. if you want to cuss me out or talk tough...PM!


Cuss you out?.... Never did this.

Talk tough... Never did this.

However, you have name called and have been condescending from the moment you began talk on the "Do you believe in God?" thread.

You're a joke.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> However, you have name called and have been condescending from the moment you began talk on the "Do you believe in God?" thread.
> 
> You're a joke.


and you conclude facts? 

source???

it's emotion and you are aught in the snare right now. you are being manipulated.

by name calling, are you referring to the sincere terms i associated with you out of respect? dig that. ok...icurbyou...you are obviously looking to make yet another enemy. you have been all of your accusations...and some.

roseman is respected among this community...and you...well, you have numbers. i'll bet your hood...excuse me for my...ethnicity...your community has high regards and respect for you as a...man or woman.

take the hate to PM. whats so hard about that?


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> then i am sure you have something more important to do... did your homie respond yet? let me see...


When are you going to realize no one is on here in cliques trying to defend eachother.

He and I share the same opinion just because that is true doesn't mean this is a game of who has more friends......

EVERYONE EXCEPT YOU is here to voice THEIR OWN opinion.

Obviously you are here to play elementary school games and spew bible thumping bullshit?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 12, 2009)

What have you proven other than you have no answers so your only answer is not carnally discerned? 


car·nal 1 a*:* relating to or given to crude bodily pleasures and appetites b*:* marked by sexuality 

So leaving sex out of it, where's this god proof? 




DrGreenFinger said:


> ok doc. what have you PROVEN with your nonsensical, believe-it-because-it-sounds-good crap? it's gettin pretty negative, here


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2009)

why is everybody fighting? do i close another thread? ban another asshole? wtf is going on around here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> and you conclude facts?
> 
> source???
> 
> ...








i haven't read much of any of these threads but i notice your avatar in ALL of them. is it you causing all this? 




who is it? i want their head for my pole.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why is everybody fighting? do i close another thread? ban another asshole? wtf is going on around here?


A semi-polite religious debate 
People must be reporting posts


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I guess it is old greenie huh, I have not been paying much attention to him but its hard when he his everywhere.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2009)

i only read the posts reported. otherwise i'd be here all night.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2009)

kinda hard to worry about god when satan rules your life. 



[youtube]D5wUr4Lut4A[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Satan is a badass. I'll bet you Emilio Gonzales is chilling in hell.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't read much of any of these threads but i notice your avatar in ALL of them. is it you causing all this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was involved, big fella. i got out of control in the other thread, but please read it thoroughly. i just get tired of these bullies attacking everyone they perceive as a target. you know roseman does real things here, but these kids invent a reason to attack him. i'm not trying to police your site idea: i guess that can be debated ), but...

i learned a valuable lesson today. you must pick and choose where and when you respond with extreme caution. it will be applied from now on.

my apologies , RIU, and roseman.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> i was involved, big fella. i got out of control in the other thread, but please read it thoroughly. i just get tired of these bullies attacking everyone they perceive as a target. you know roseman does real things here, but these kids invent a reason to attack him. i'm not trying to police your site idea: i guess that can be debated ), but...
> 
> i learned a valuable lesson today. you must pick and choose where and when you respond with extreme caution. it will be applied from now on.
> 
> my apologies , RIU, and roseman.


 he called Fdd "Big Fella"


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 12, 2009)

roseman said:


> i accept and profess that the universe and all of creation that we know of, operates on tens of thousands of principles and laws that most of the educated are aware of and we easily accept as facts.
> 
> some examples of these laws and principles are the law of gravity, for instance. Our planets revolve around the sun, and are held in absolute perfect positions, or they would just fly off into outer space or collide into each other. If we throw a baseball upward into the air, it will return on a downward path that is perfect in relationship to the path it traveled upward. That ball will obey that law.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother, Amen!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Aye, check dis shit GreenFinga... My nigga ass cussin baby boo.... Check it out played out tuba playa....
> 
> You talks so much bullshit, you cant find ya azz wit boff handz. Ya feel that? Maybe if you laid off yat crank pipe you may realize that you have no idea what you talkin bout, willis.
> 
> you bein my puppet cuz you think you flexin playa skillz but on the realz you juss a clown cuz not only you playin into my entertainment game, you also lookin like a phat fool in yat process. YA DIG?


i guess i see your point, newgrowth. i am a shit starter, huh?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 13, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> i guess i see your point, newgrowth. i am a shit starter, huh?


Just chill dude a smoke a bowl with me, everyone can not piss you off and if they really do just set them to ignore. RIU should be fun

Here


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> he called Fdd "Big Fella"


the topic to this thread was written by roseman. i really don't perceive the connection, unless the intent is to re-enflame this thread.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Just chill dude a smoke a bowl with me, everyone can not piss you off and if they really do just set them to ignore. RIU should be fun
> 
> Here


cool


----------



## Roseman (Mar 13, 2009)

For over the past 6 months, I've signed on twice a day, and went direct to the QUICK LINKS, UNANSWERED POSTS, and tried to respond to at least 20 unanswered threads a day, all from newbies, asking about CFLS, LIGHTS, MALE-FEMALE? HYDRO? DWC? MAKING HASH? NUTES? etc
I 'm proud of my activities of trying to help newbies here. That is how I got so many FRIENDS AND CONTACTS here, and that REP. I was here to help out, teach and learn about growing. 
I've grown ashamed of many members here, who's full time actitivty is bashing other members, stirring hate and ignorance and bigotry, behaving like children, mean, bad, hateful children, at that. Real low lifes who find joy in attacking people. What kind of low-life person is it that takes joy in attacking people and being mean? And not even ashamed of their behavior? Pretty LOW to me.
My IGNORE LIST is so stretched, I can't add anymore assholes AND LOW LIFES and bottom feeders to it. 

How do you define HI-JACKING A THREAD? Attacking good people? Attacking good helpful people? 
How do you define HEATHEN? 
How do you define LOW LIFE MEAN people? 
All you have to do is read over this thread to find a few good examples.

I'm unsubscribing. I'm taking a vacation.

God's Peace to the good folks here, few that you are.

Roseman has left the building.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 13, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I thought I was sticking my neck out here, starting the thread, and I am, but I did not expect to see others here, agreeing with me. I appreaciate your post, and I thank you very much for your courage in posting.
> 
> I've never understood mean people that take delight and fun in hassling believers. This country was founded by belieers and leaving those belief is what got us in such shape we are in now.
> 
> ...


If people are not guided by Gods love, they are open to the Devils influence.


----------



## pamaris (Mar 13, 2009)

OK well I am late to this party but guess what I also believe in God; and He is real to me. Oh and I have proof. Unfortunately, my proof will prove nothing to anyone, because these things were in the past, so I will probably not be believed.

I have had some bizarre spiritual experiences/ dreams/ visions.... I have also seen demons... in fact my husband was miraculously healed of schizophrenia through the laying on of hands and prayer (he had been psychotic for 2 years straight... but perfectly normal before then... we met a month after the deliverance)... he was on antipsychotics & antidepressants. Anyway during the event he basically became paralyzed and started involuntarily dry heaving at the end during the "confrontation". Afterwards he felt crystal clear and he stopped his meds (STRONG meds, but he had no side effects). That is a very abbreviated version of the story... it was 9 years ago. He ain't schizo now I assure you. The doctors just could not figure it out, because people aren't just healed of schizophrenia; it's a beast. He had actually been sleeping on the streets.

fyi we are not involved with charismatic or word-of-faith movements-- most are a disgusting freak show. We don't see demons behind ever corner. This was just something that happened; God chooses when to show you a miracle.

Personally, I have a few "tripping on God" stories. I think that sometimes a relationship with God is like tripping... in that things happen that just can't be, things that don't make sense. He tells you things before they happen, or gives you a random, but specific dream that comes true in real life. I once dreamed that I was climbing up a shaky ladder to party with friends... the surroundings were very specific... well a week later I went with some friends to a guy's house-- I didn't know the guy & had never been to the house. Well lo and behold it was a warehouse loft and we had to climb up a shaky ladder exactly like the one in my dream. Now how the hell is some sort of natural law going to determine my dreams and know my future?

I've got lots of other stories- stranger than fiction I assure you (the ladder dream was just an example; I didn't even pick the best one). It's frustrating, because nonbelievers always say they want proof... well after these things happen to you, you do have proof (for yourself anyway). However, these things don't tend to happen until AFTER one has been walking with God in faith for awhile. None of us had proof before we believed... that's why it is called faith. As a believer, God gives you proof as you walk with Him. Before believing, everyone has nada proof.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 13, 2009)

Those things you're talking about have happened to me.....on multiple occasions......its called deja vu.

Why it happens? Idk
I certainly do not just write it off as "god showing me" 

What about the possibility that it is somewhere hidden in the power of the human brain to be able to have a bit of foresight?
We as humans only use on average about 10% of our brain power, probably less. Imagine what we could do with 25%......I bet we could have a decent concept of foresight with 25% brain power at work. 

That is my problem with religion. 
These things happen and they automatically jump to "it must be god showing me something" 
Seems like an easy way to answer a confusing question without having to put much thought into it


----------



## pamaris (Mar 13, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> Those things you're talking about have happened to me.....on multiple occasions......its called deja vu.
> 
> Why it happens? Idk
> I certainly do not just write it off as "god showing me"
> ...


Hey dude I told you I didn't pick the best one... other things have happened to me that do not have to do with foresight or deja-vu. 

Also, what I experienced wasn't deja vu (the general feeling I've seen/ been somewhere before)... it was verbatum the specific surroundings and situation in my dream.

Freaky things have happened to me. Don't skip the part about my husband being healed of schizo; that's a pretty big freakin deal... it can be proven that he had it, that he was sleeping on the streets, but that now he does not have it. Why? Well it went away the moment he was prayed for and hands were laid on him. But there must be some other explanation. We even have the event on tape (well we did; I'm not sure where it is now).


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 13, 2009)

pamaris said:


> Hey dude I told you I didn't pick the best one... other things have happened to me that do not have to do with foresight or deja-vu.
> 
> Also, what I experienced wasn't deja vu (the general feeling I've seen/ been somewhere before)... it was verbatum the specific surroundings and situation in my dream.
> 
> Freaky things have happened to me. Don't skip the part about my husband being healed of schizo; that's a pretty big freakin deal... it can be proven that he had it, that he was sleeping on the streets, but that now he does not have it. Why? Well it went away the moment he was prayed for and hands were laid on him. But there must be some other explanation. We even have the event on tape (well we did; I'm not sure where it is now).



Again.....it can easily be credited to an amazing thing called a human brain.......adrenaline is a pretty crazy thing too if you think about it.
If the adrenaline is pumping right people are known to do SUPERHUMAN things. like lifting cars to rescue family members and such.

All im saying is its really easy to just give god credit for everything that happens out of the ordinary.

Trying to _prove_ something through science is much harder and more rewarding. 
No matter how many times you say you have "felt god" no one really knows.
For all anyone else knows you made it up(consciously or subconsciously im not saying you did though)

If you were to prove something through science you really cannot argue with it.
If I told you something like plants make food to grow through photosynthesis you could not argue it because it is a fact

However if I said "plants grow because god makes them" well that can be argued until the cows come home


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

so if god was gonna make the sickness go away, why did he make it come in the first place? sounds counter productive.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so if god was gonna make the sickness go away, why did he make it come in the first place? sounds counter productive.


Bingo, FDD.

But of course its _"the Lord works in mysterious ways... Your pitiful little human brain should never try to understand the doings of god.. they are too great for you to understand! you pitiful little human shrew!"_ lol!


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 13, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> Seems like an easy way to answer a confusing question without having to put much thought into it


The lazy man's science.

"damn, that was crazy shit!.... mustve been god"

You think, thousand of years ago the ground would shake... rumble.... QUAKE... that shit was GOD!

Oh wait, no it was just tectonic plates shifting about. Not god at all.

In another thousand years Im sure things like Deja Vu or this miraculous schizo healing (if even true) will be logically and scientifically explained without using the bible, God or Jezzzzuzzzz


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 13, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> If people are not guided by Gods love, they are open to the Devils influence.


"The classic pincer attack! It can't fail on a 10 year old." - Herman


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2009)

pamaris said:


> Hey dude I told you I didn't pick the best one... other things have happened to me that do not have to do with foresight or deja-vu.
> 
> Also, what I experienced wasn't deja vu (the general feeling I've seen/ been somewhere before)... it was verbatum the specific surroundings and situation in my dream.
> 
> Freaky things have happened to me. Don't skip the part about my husband being healed of schizo; that's a pretty big freakin deal... it can be proven that he had it, that he was sleeping on the streets, but that now he does not have it. Why? Well it went away the moment he was prayed for and hands were laid on him. But there must be some other explanation. We even have the event on tape (well we did; I'm not sure where it is now).


Not to sound like a prick, but it would be very difficult to prove your husband was schizophrenic to begin with.
Schizophrenia has one of the highest rates of misdiagnosis among mental disorders. It is very often confused with schizoaffective disorder or borderline personality disorder. 
These disorders can come and go at will with or without medical intervention.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not to sound like a prick, but it would be very difficult to prove your husband was schizophrenic to begin with.
> Schizophrenia has one of the highest rates of misdiagnosis among mental disorders. It is very often confused with schizoaffective disorder or borderline personality disorder.
> These disorders can come and go at will with or without medical intervention.


A left! A left! and a right!... Ooooh, and she goes down.


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 13, 2009)

Roseman said:


> For over the past 6 months, I've signed on twice a day, and went direct to the QUICK LINKS, UNANSWERED POSTS, and tried to respond to at least 20 unanswered threads a day, all from newbies, asking about CFLS, LIGHTS, MALE-FEMALE? HYDRO? DWC? MAKING HASH? NUTES? etc
> I 'm proud of my activities of trying to help newbies here. That is how I got so many FRIENDS AND CONTACTS here, and that REP. I was here to help out, teach and learn about growing.
> I've grown ashamed of many members here, who's full time actitivty is bashing other members, stirring hate and ignorance and bigotry, behaving like children, mean, bad, hateful children, at that. Real low lifes who find joy in attacking people. What kind of low-life person is it that takes joy in attacking people and being mean? And not even ashamed of their behavior? Pretty LOW to me.
> My IGNORE LIST is so stretched, I can't add anymore assholes AND LOW LIFES and bottom feeders to it.
> ...


"But, dear friends, remember what the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ foretold. They said to you, "In the last time there will be scoffers who will follow their own ungodly desires." These are men who divide you, who follow mere natural instincts and do not have the Spirit." - Jude 17-19


Stay strong Roseman. Don't let anybody tear you down. We haven't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah... Don't let us tear you down. We're just part of God's all-powerful, divine plan.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 13, 2009)

If I don't believe in god does that mean im a demon?

You know its funny how the big religions have an answer for everything.

If someone has a different belief than you its part of gods plan and you have to overcome.
If you are poor just keep praying and everything will be straight(the story of Job)
if you don't do what we say you will go to hell.
Humans can't understand because its above them.

Its all nonsense if you ask me


----------



## moonomore (Mar 13, 2009)

i like the fact that its a bunch of druggies talkin about god that shit can fuck with you and just because there are some strange or hopeful incidences doesnt mean it was "GOD" it could be any other religion with higher power, it seems like Christians are just people with confused mentallities so they go with every one else's decision on religion.......free thinkers...haha


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you just call us druggies? LOL


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 13, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> If I don't believe in god does that mean im a demon?
> 
> You know its funny how the big religions have an answer for everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

this is another one of those fighting threads.

closed


----------

